# Aí vê se ele não quer vim com você?



## addy25

sorry guys need another translation please.  computer translations are rubbish lol.

Ai vê s ele não quer vim com você?

dont quite get what it supposed to mean.


thank you!


----------



## Joca

Aí vê se ele não quer vir com você.

In this case/then, check to see if he wants to come along with you.


----------



## Vanda

_Aí, vê se ele não quer vim  vir com você?_

Well, the person kind of have some problems with  Portuguese. 

So, see/check if he wants to come with you.

edit:: ah! o Joca foi mais rápido.


----------



## Denis555

Curiosamente, escrever "vim" em vez de "vir" reflete uma pronúncia relativamente comum no Brasil. Isso já foi observado por vários linguistas brasileiros.

A pergunta é, por que fazemos isso? 

Em algumas raras vezes nenhum sinal de nasalidade está presente, mas a pronúncia correta é nasal: "muito" é pronunciado com o UI nasal > /mum-im-tu/ e não /m-ui-tu/.


----------



## englishmania

Por acaso, é algo que notei/noto: os brasileiros dizem muitas vezes "vim" quando é "vir". Pensei que fosse uma troca (infinitivo/presente), mas afinal tem a ver com pronúncia?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Denis555 said:


> Em algumas raras vezes nenhum sinal de nasalidade está presente, mas a pronúncia correta é nasal: "muito" é pronunciado com o UI nasal > /mum-im-tu/ e não /m-ui-tu/.


Thanks, Denis. Helpful comment for us beginners in Brazilian PT.


----------



## Istriano

VIM por VIR é bastante comum:


vir [vih] ---> vir  [vi] ---> vir [vĩ ]


Thus,*  eu vi *[ew vi] is different than *eu vir *[ew vĩ ]
Obviously there is confusion when both are *eu vi - eu vir*  [ew vi]

and *eu vir*  [ew vih] is not normally said in some regions (like Bahia, differently than
BH where final -r's are normally pronounced).

So, in order to get rid of the confusion of _ver _and _vir_, the vowel is nasalized
because the confusion _eu vim_ [_eu vim na sua casa_] and _pra eu vim na sua casa_
is, semantically more forgiving than  [ewvi] (_eu vi ~ pra eu vi' na sua casa_).

In colloquial speech *vimos *is easily replaced to get a clear semantic choice:
_A gente vem_ (Vimos)
_A gente viu _ (Vimos)

Colloquial language likes keeping verbal forms apart
(unlike old Portuguese that merged them to ambiguous forms [You cannot interpret _*vimos *_as an isolated word unless the context is provided]
or _*foram *_(which can be a form of _*ir *_or _*ser*_)).

Even the abundant use of *a gente* may be a reaction _against the merger of present and past forms:
[Nosotros] com*e*mos = A gente com*e*. [=Com*e*mos]
[Nosotros] com*i*mos = A gente com*eu*. [=Com*e*mos]

(I never use comemos and similar forms because they're not clear enough. I use it only in yes/no questions as a synonym for *sim*:
Vocês comeram? -Comemos; Vocês comem isso? -Comemos).

_


----------



## Joca

Mas atenção, há também uma confusão entre

vir e vier.

Quando eu vir... When I see (in the future)

Quando eu vier ... When I come (in the future)




Ao Istriano também, parabéns pelos mais de mil posts.


----------



## Istriano

Eu diria que há uma confusão entre o infinitivo pessoal e o futuro do subjuntivo:

_Quando o sol se pôr_, em vez de _Quando o sol se puser..._
_Quando você vê-la_, em vez de_ Quando você a vir..._
_Se você procurá-lo_; em vez de _Se você o procurar..._

_''Mantenho a promessa. *Se não cumpri-la*, pelo menos não pedi voto''_
[João Ubaldo Ribeiro - n'O Estado de S.Paulo]

em vez de _Mantenho a promessa. Se não a cumprir, pelo menos não pedi voto.


_Em português, a ênclise não pode se usar com futuro do subjuntivo (_se, quando.._.) Em galego sim, mas será que João Ubaldo Ribeiro quer imitar a gramática galega?
Se um ganhador do Prêmio Camões escreve assim, o que pode se esperar de gente comum?

Em *Se não cumpri-la* temos duas palavras atrativas: SE e NÃO,
mas ele caprichou e optou pela ênclise.  Só pra contrariar.


----------



## Denis555

Istriano, adorei a sua postagem #7 
É isso mesmo que acontece. Evitar a ambiguidade na fala é mais forte do que qualquer regra no papel. A gente quer deixar as coisas claras e começa a fazer a diferença sem perceber.


----------



## Audie

Vanda, então, em Minas não é assim?



Istriano said:


> VIM por VIR é bastante comum


Olha! E eu pensava que era coisa do pessoal mais perto daqui da linha do Equador, que é mais chegado numa nasalização que o restante do País.



Istriano said:


> and *eu vir*  [ew vih] is not normally said in some regions (like Bahia, differently than
> BH where final -r's are normally pronounced)


É verdade. "_Quando/se_ _eu vir" _geralmente é trocado por "_quando/se eu ver_". Mesmo quem sabe a forma corrreta acha difícil falar para não parecer pedante.

E, pra terminar, acrescento outro exemplo de nasalização bem comum aqui no Recife: "_vinheram_" em vez de "_vieram_", 3ª pessoa plural do perfeito do indicativo.


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Em português, a ênclise não pode se usar com futuro do subjuntivo (_se, quando.._.)
> Se um ganhador do Prêmio Camões escreve assim, o *que pode se esperar* de gente comum?
> 
> Em *Se não cumpri-la* temos duas palavras atrativas: SE e NÃO,
> mas ele caprichou e optou pela ênclise.  Só pra contrariar.


Bem lembrado. Eu usaria a próclise, porque vem naturalmente ao meu ouvido e também porque me lembraria (ou lembrar-me-ia) das palavras atrativas. Não iria me lembrar nunca dessa dessa interdição do futuro do subjuntivo.  Mas, a propósito, eu escreveria "_o que se pode esperar_".


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Mas, a propósito, eu escreveria "_o que se pode esperar_".


Eu também!


----------



## Istriano

Audierunt said:


> Bem lembrado. Eu usaria a próclise, porque vem naturalmente ao meu ouvido e também porque me lembraria (ou lembrar-me-ia) das palavras atrativas. Não iria me lembrar nunca dessa dessa interdição do futuro do subjuntivo.  Mas, a propósito, eu escreveria "_o que se pode esperar_".



É que eu uso o pronome solto entre dois verbos 

_
Pode se dizer.
Não pode se dizer.
Poderia se dizer.
Não poderia se dizer.
Quero/vou te falar.
Não quero/vou te falar.
_




> _*No "Estado"*_
> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo  colocado entre dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao  primeiro deles. Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil  que não é mais possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água  pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia  estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai  se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe  trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._



http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c.shtm


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _*No "Estado"*_
> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo   colocado entre dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao   primeiro deles. Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil   que não é mais possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água   pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia   estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai   se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe   trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._



Que interessante, todos os exemplos do *"Estado"* são normais e correntes em português europeu. A única diferença é na escrita, em que aplicaríamos um hífen em todos os exemplos. "Ele tinha-se revoltado contra o pai".

Quanto a estes:
_
Não pode se dizer.
Poderia se dizer.
Não poderia se dizer.
Não quero/vou te falar._

são considerados agramaticais na norma europeia.


----------



## Istriano

É que nossos exemplos são proclíticos ao verbo principal e não enclíticos ao verbo auxiliar:


Tinha-nos / decepcionado.  [p] (ênclise ao verbo auxiliar)
Tinha / nos decepcionado. * (próclise ao verbo principal)

Não nos tinha / decepcionado [p] (próclise ao verbo auxiliar)
Não tinha /nos decepcionado  (próclise ao verbo principal)

 Mas a colocação pronominal é muito mal-ensinada na escola, então muita gente escreve automaticamente:
   Pode-se dizer. Não pode-se dizer. Poderia-se dizer. Não poderia-se dizer.*


----------



## gvergara

Istriano said:


> vir [vih] ---> vir  [vi] ---> vir [vĩ ]


But the infinitive _vir _is still pronounced /vi(r)/, isn't it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus

gvergara said:


> But the infinitive _vir _is still pronounced /vi(r)/, isn't it?



Yes, it is but it's very weak. More or less like the final R in some british dialects as in: ca*r*, doo*r*, etc...


----------



## gvergara

Alentugano said:


> Que interessante, todos os exemplos do *"Estado"* são normais e correntes em português europeu. A única diferença é na escrita, em que aplicaríamos um hífen em todos os exemplos. "Ele tinha-se revoltado contra o pai".
> 
> Quanto a estes:
> _
> Não pode se dizer.
> Poderia se dizer.
> Não poderia se dizer.
> Não quero/vou te falar._
> 
> são considerados agramaticais na norma europeia.


Por sinal, essa página indica que mesmo a ênclise ao verbo principal é possível em orações negativas, já que a ênclise de verbo no infinitivo sempre é certa. (_Não quero/vou falá-te; Não poderia dizê-se => _Como estas orações soam a vocês?)


----------



## gvergara

gvergara said:


> Por sinal, essa página indica que mesmo a ênclise ao verbo principal é possível em orações negativas, já que a ênclise de verbo no infinitivo sempre é certa. (_Não quero/vou falá-te; Não poderia dizê-se => _Como estas orações soam a vocês?)


----------



## Istriano

gvergara said:


> Como estas orações soam a vocês?





Veja o que escreveu João Ubaldo Ribeiro


> Certos pronomes que até os portugueses pouco letrados  colocam “corretamente” são átonos em Portugal, mas aqui viraram tônicos e  os colocamos como os percebemos, geralmente sem nada de errado. E  menção especial deve ser feita ao pronome solto entre dois verbos, como  em “resolvi me livrar”. Isso está “errado” e, como “resolvi-me livrar” é  também ridículo, além de não querer dizer a mesma coisa, fica-se  obrigado a “resolvi livrar-me” como única opção. No entanto, os  brasileiros dizem, com o “me” tônico, “resolvi me livrar” e não há razão  para demonizar isso, pois é assim no falar cotidiano até dos que  observam costumeiramente a norma culta.



http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/cgilua.exe/sys/start.htm?from_info_index=30&infoid=10731&sid=708


----------



## Audie

gvergara said:


> Por sinal, essa página indica que mesmo a ênclise ao verbo principal é possível em orações negativas, já que a ênclise de verbo no infinitivo sempre é certa. (_Não quero/vou fal*ar*-te; Não poderia diz*er*-se1 => _Como estas orações soam a vocês?)


Usando os exemplos que você deu, os brasileiros aprendem na escola (se não me engano) que devem escrever desta forma:

_1)Não te quero falar / Não quero falar-te  
2)Não te vou falar / Não vou falar-te
3)Não se poderia dizer / Não poderia dizer-se_

As 1) e a 2) não serão ouvidas hoje em dia no Brasil (ficaram na literatura). Não tanto pela posição do pronome, mas pelo pronome em si. Diz-se e escreve-se, pelo menos informalmente: _'Não quero falar com você_ (ou _para você_)' . Ou: '_Não quero te/lhe falar (de)_'. Soam naturais, mas se são consideradas corretas gramaticalmente é outra história.

Mas a 3), no Brasil, tanto é possível escrever quanto falar.

1 O '_r_' do infinitivo só desaparece (conseqüentemente se acentuando a última vogal do verbo) quando os pronomes oblíquos são '_o', 'os', 'a', 'as'_, que se transformam em '_lo', 'los', 'la', 'las'_.


----------

